# Turn a workbook with macros/vba coding into a mobile app



## shina67 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi All,

Could anyone please point me in the right direction as to how to change a workbook I have into a mobile app. 
The workbook has 14 worksheets within it and loads of vba. I have it on OneDrive at the moment as their are numerous users all at the same time.
I wish to make this more user friendly by giving the ability to use it on mobile devices. 

Any help to steer me in the correct direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fluff (Oct 12, 2019)

VBA does not run on Android devices, you would need to rewrite all the code in (I think) JavaScript.


----------



## shina67 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. 
I was wondering if there was an easy way of doing it. With some sort of conversation software or a company  that anyone could recommend to do it.


----------



## Fluff (Oct 12, 2019)

To the best of my knowledge there is no conversion software.
Whilst there are probably many companies that will do it, I would not be able to recommend one, as It's not something I've ever had a need for.


----------



## Fluff (Oct 12, 2019)

If you are looking for a consultant to do the work you could try contacting one of the companies here https://www.mrexcel.com/consulting-services/
Although I've no idea if they could help.


----------

